# EWCM at 10dpo?



## Missalissa86

Just wondering what type of CM you guys have experienced around 10dpo. The last couple days mine has been back and forth between watery and creamy, but there is very little of it. Suddenly today, a glob of EWCM. No idea where it came from...:shrug:


----------



## LorettaClaire

i had it yesterday at 9 dpo and still a little bit today at 10 dpo. Some people say it can be a sign of implantation but trying not to get my hopes up. I tested this morning and :bfn: :nope: Just hoping its too early. With my daughter i didn't get a faint positive until 11 dpo and i was actually carrying twins! x


----------



## Missalissa86

Wow! See so you still have a really good chance! If you didn't get a bfp until 11dpo with twins, you might not get a bfp with just one until 15-16dpo! I did a bunch of Googling on the random ewcm last night and most of the stuff I found was from women who had it just before getting a bfp :) I hope it means something good for us!


----------



## SliceofPie

I'm not sure when I ovulated but I think it was somewhere between CD 13-15. I had the most EWCM on CD 14 so I'm guessing this was when I O'd? So today I think I'm 9 dpo and my CM is white and very lotion-like. My cervix is hard, so I think that's a sign that I have ovulated? it used to be softer around CD 14. I only DTD once on CD 14 and so I don't really know. My cycles are irregular by a few days. I hope you get a BFP! When will you test?


----------



## Missalissa86

Hopefully today. I've done a few tests over the last 3-4 days and was getting very faint lines on FRER but they never got any darker so I think they were evaps. I'm going to try and make it to the store soon and might pick up a FRER and see what I get :) When will you start testing?


----------



## BLC34

Hiya, I'm 9dpo and this afternoon I just noticed some random ewcm too. Up until now it's been creamy but like you, not much of it. Fx it means something good eh?!! X


----------



## Missalissa86

I had that thick lotiony cm until about 6 dpo, then it went to just thin creamy but very light. The ewcm I'm having now isn't clear like when I ovulate, it's more of a cloudy yellow tinged....sorry TMI....and it alternates with creamy/sticky cm. Is that about what yours is like too?


----------



## LorettaClaire

I'm going to test again with a frer tomorrow morning. I hope this is it for us girls! I've also been feeling sick for the past 4 days so hoping this is also a sign! x


----------



## Missalissa86

I've had loads of symptoms, so I want to be hopeful. But last month I had quite a few symptoms also and still got AF so it seems I can't really use those as a sign :(


----------



## SliceofPie

Hi Melissa, I have no patience so I'm going to be testing every day from now on. I have one FREF at home but I didn't want to waste it at 9 dpo. I bought a bunch of dollar store tests. Took one an hour or so ago and of course it was a BFN. I will use my FREF on Tuesday morning at 11 dpo. I'm starting to think this baby thing is a myth because in my experience 1+1 has never equalled 3! I will think it's nothing short of a miracle if I get a BFP


----------



## Missalissa86

Lol I hope you do get your BFP :)


----------



## JPD143

Missalissa86 said:


> I had that thick lotiony cm until about 6 dpo, then it went to just thin creamy but very light. The ewcm I'm having now isn't clear like when I ovulate, it's more of a cloudy yellow tinged....sorry TMI....and it alternates with creamy/sticky cm. Is that about what yours is like too?

That is exactly how mine is today! In the afternoon. I was pretty dry 7-8 DPO just a small amoumt of creamy. Today was like a hoop of ew and creamy mixed together, that was stretchy and yellow. Im 9dpo today. Are you testing in the am? I've heard a lot of women get yellow cm before a BFP.


----------



## Missalissa86

Yes mam! I don't think I got it this month, I'm sure the ewcm is a coincidence, but I'm going to test anyway :) How about you?


----------



## JPD143

I took a test at 7dpo when I read someone got their bfp that day. Lol. Nope! I have one test left, pretty sure I'm going to use it in the am. I have been exhausted for a few days now, and extremely bloated!


----------



## Missalissa86

I'm surprised, I'm not as bloated as I usually am. But I think that points towards bfn cause if I remember correctly I was super bloated about now with my first 2...


----------



## JPD143

Oops sorry my phone said the first one didnt go through


----------



## JPD143

Why do you think your out?


----------



## Heather9603

EWCM close to when AF is due can be a sign of your mucus plug forming, its not a sign of implantation. Just thought I'd clarify that. BUT, that is a good sign if you are forming a mucus plug :)

But then again its possible to get all types of CM through all of your cycle. But typically EWCM is only going to show up around ovulation. So I hope its a good sign for you!


----------



## Missalissa86

JPD143 said:


> Why do you think your out?

Just don't feel very pregnant this month :( Af should be here anytime now. Oh and I have had several tests over the last few days with vvvvvvvery light pink lines, some real squinters, and they haven't gotten any darker. I would think they would have been alot more noticeable by now if they meant anything.


----------



## JPD143

Do you have any pics? What. Brand of tests? Ok I think im done with the interrogation LOL. A line is a line! Esp if its pink dye!!


----------



## Missalissa86

lol it's been FRER and Answer, but they are so hard to see on camera b/c they are so faint and they haven't gotten any darker which means no increase in HcG, so they have to be evaps :( I have a thread in the pregnancy test gallery called "Will have pics soon *have pics*" and they are all on there :)


----------



## LorettaClaire

Missalissa86 said:


> lol it's been FRER and Answer, but they are so hard to see on camera b/c they are so faint and they haven't gotten any darker which means no increase in HcG, so they have to be evaps :( I have a thread in the pregnancy test gallery called "Will have pics soon *have pics*" and they are all on there :)

So right now me and you are going through the EXACT same thing! I took another test last night and it had a line so faint that i wasn't sure whether i was imagining it. SO took a FRER this am and there again is a line that is barely there but i know i see it. I've now decided to stop torturing myself and i am going to wait until thursday to test. Should be AF day! x


----------



## Missalissa86

I tested again this am and got a very faint positive! Camera didn't pick it up so well agin but irl it is pink and very obvious. I don't even have to tilt it! lol AF is due tomorrow for me so it should be fairly dark tomorrow :) ....I hope


----------



## Heather9603

Just FYI if you are early testing u really won't see them get darker. And honestly some women only get faints but end up with healthy babies. Even with fmu sometimes it can still be pretty dilute!


----------



## Missalissa86

Heather9603 said:


> Just FYI if you are early testing u really won't see them get darker. And honestly some women only get faints but end up with healthy babies. Even with fmu sometimes it can still be pretty dilute!

Thank you! That makes me feel a little better :)


----------



## JPD143

Yes! And from what I know FRER doesn't have evap lines. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelluvbilly

Im 13dpo and have had ewcm for 10 days and the past 3 lotion looking. Not sure what that means. Been cramping for the past 10 days and almost threw up sat morning. Been super tired and emotional. Boobs are starting to hurt today. I really have my hopes up for being prego. Very nervous about testing af should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Missalissa86

I would def wait until tomorrow to test since you are already so close. I hope you get a bfp!!! :)


----------



## angelluvbilly

well I had to kick myself today after I realized I had my dates messed up. I am only actually 12dpo today and not 14dpo. So I shall wait a little while longer to test.


----------



## Missalissa86

Awww Im sorry Angel! Well I guess you could still test now, just know that a negative could very well mean it is just too early. I'm out btw, AF struck yesterday. I think from now on I won't trust and line on a test that isn't blazing hot pink! lol


----------



## SliceofPie

I am so sorry to hear this. I have some brownish discharge today at 11 dpo. My AF is due in 4 days on Saturday. tested this AM and it was BFN. I think I'm out too...


----------



## Missalissa86

It was really strange, I checked my cervix yesterday and it was super super squishy, very open, and loads of EWCM. I thought for sure that maybe I was just now ovulating b/c that was the first time I felt my cervix like that and def the most EWCM I have ever had. But then I started my period just a couple hours after that. I think I will go back to not checking my cervix or trying to find out when I ovulate and just have good plain sex. Maybe if I take the stress out of it that way, it will happen a little easier. I think all this wondering is messing with my cycle. None of that cervix and OPK stuff has been making sense to me anyways lol, nothing seems to match up and etc. I really hope you aren't out yet Slice! Maybe you will get your BFP this month and that brown discharge is just IB!!! :) I will keep my fingers crossed and wait for an update from you! :)


----------



## JPD143

Oh I'm sorry missalissa :-(


----------



## Missalissa86

It's ok, there's always next time :)


----------

